# 2 new Dish HDTV receivers died in less than 6 mos



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Bought my first HDTV a Samsung 52" 1080p, in January of this year. I had the same Dish DVR for 4 years with the previous TV and no problems. 
Two weeks after we received our first HDTV receiver from Dish, it started going haywire....skipping through recorded programs, turning itself off unexpectedly, going black, losing sound, going psycho. Dish cheerfully replaced it. 
Tonite, came home from work and the fan on the DVR was blowing, no lights- it would do nothing. Spoke to Dish techs who said sounded like the hard drive had blown.
My husband and I are quiet people- the DVR is barely used. Never moved since it was put into place, lots of ventilation, no abuse, actually never gets touched at all. But it was completely dead tonite. Even tho it is still within one year warranty, Dish wanted to charge us $99 service call plus repair fees.

What could we be doing wrong? Hubby checked and rechecked and cleaned coaxial cable connections. Are we supposed to be turning off the entire unit everytime we use? Sometimes we do sometimes not, but even so can't see how that would cause 2 DVR's to blow within 6 months. 

I am not a techie as you can, tell but my husband would understand if you could provide any ideas....
I don't want to get another DVR, have it blow and pay again for it. And Dish "insurance" is a joke.
Thanks for your help. Nancy


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

If I could suggest this forum or this one. They have a lot of satellite users there who could probably help you. Your problem seems a bit odd to me. But I have DirecTV! :bigsmile:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome to the forum :wave: :wave:



mechman said:


> ... But I have DirecTV!


Are you implying something??? :bigsmile:

Petuniafish:

Your problem is very odd ... hopefully you'll get help in the other theads :yes:

Out of curiosity: Have you changed anything besides the TV??? ... A surge protector maybe??? ... Is the satellite cable grounded??? ... Have you had any thunderstorm in your area??? ... Any electricity problems (change in voltage)??? 

I don't know if any of this has something to do with the problem, but Who knows??? :yes:


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Try unplugging it for 15 minutes (yeah, it probably doesn't really need to be that long) and then plugging it back in. It'll take a while for it to come back up. See if that helps; it's helped me in the past when I've had these types of troubles. 

Try to avoid their fees. Tell them you'll go to cable or DirecTV. I've gotten then to waive fees simply by begging and telling them that my friend didn't have to pay for it (which was true).

Good luck!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Definitely play the DirecTV and Cable card on them. Threats to their customer retention division that you will jump ship will often get you better deals and service.


----------

